# slammd to da dirt



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hey yall, im new here...so take it easy on me if ya'll can, heres a few pics for ya to n-joy that im in the process of building as well as some that ive built in the past.

oh by the way this is me & my 86 ranger that i had a few years back...

PICS:








72 chevy longbed with x-treme monter notch
















454SS tuckin 20's








my in progress 64
















my toyota hilux w/ lambo tailgate setup
















top pic is a 350Z with targa top cut out sittin on 24"s, second pic is a 1/20 toyota on 20" daytons, unibodied, scratchbuilt wing, hand-molded hood & side ground effects, bottom picture is a 1999 Chevrolet Silverado ext. cab extremely chopped & tukin a set of 15"s








dodge D-50 with suicide doors, 350 chevy engine, reversibile tilt hood, molded in teardrop hood, unibodied, & widebodied & completely shaved
1/20 explorer on 1/18 scale M5 rims, working on custom sound system right now








on the left is my in progress 49 merc with suicide doors, reversible trunk, & rebuilt hood conversion beside it on the right is another 49 merc that i just finished with a continental kit, reversible hood hinged & trunk hinged
















& last but not least my newest creation...my slammed sonoma with lambo doors


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i missed a pic, heres the D-50


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 20 2006, 08:40 PM~5813424
> *hey yall, im new here...so take it easy on me if ya'll can, heres a few pics for ya to n-joy that im in the process of building as well as some that ive built in the past.
> 
> & last but not least my newest creation...my slammed sonoma with lambo doors
> ...




I like that.  Nice work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks man, it took me nearly a month to figure out how to get the damn things to hinge upright like that, & now it seems like everybody wants to know my secret...lol.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

WOULD U SELL THAT 49 merc OR THAT toyota hilux


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

IF SO LET ME NO BY PM


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Martyj2003 (Jun 16, 2006)

Those are real nice! Nothing better than seeing trucks slammed like that...at least to me anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

You've got some nice builds going on. Keep us posted!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello JakeFoogle welcome to LIL


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice!! keep posting more pic's


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: great rides i love the lime s10 :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

tight work! i like that one you channeled/choppd the shit out of .. pretty cool 

i know a real easy trick for lambos on a plastic kit i'll tell it if anyone wants to know.


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

THAT GREEN S10 OR DODGE RAM LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Jul 21 2006, 01:06 PM~5817267
> *tight work! i like that one you channeled/choppd the shit out of .. pretty cool
> 
> i know a real easy trick for lambos on a plastic kit  i'll tell it if anyone wants to know.
> *


tell us


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

x2 my way is too bulky.....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

damm a lot of nice shit


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

heres the lambo door method. its kinda old looks like ths pics arent there anymore but its pretty simple. 

http://p083.ezboard.com/fjoesdiecastshackf...opicID=22.topic


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ill post them in a few weeks i knew a while ago i know of a cleaner but more complitacted method too


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well the way i did the hinges, i had to make them unbulky like other methods, so i took a 16 penny nail cut 1/4" off the end & bent the end, next took the brass wire & tightly wrapped it around the nail & cut & bent & cut & bend..& got what you see in the pics on the lime green Sonoma, it was supposedd to be a 4X4, thats why the widebody looking kit all around it.

The hilux has been gone for awhile...unfortunately..but another may come up pretty soon....i gots an airtbrush now & some wyld paints in arsenal....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

more pics of different stuff ive had or done with description...










my







1:1 truck & 1:1 car in senior year of high school (98)









astro van with 4pumps & 12 batteries that i was a close club member with....thing could get 4 feet easy with one button... the car beside it could do a mean rear 3 wheel with 2 pumps, Presidents car...

my dads 57 ford fairlane hardtop








72 chevy longbed..still in progress
























ivbe jacked UP a hilux


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

93 flareside with 99 lightning conversion , lightning engine & frame..different wheels than whats pictured, shaved & laid.
































honda accord i did with all racing interior built for street racing...
























98 ford flareside supercab, shaved & layin frame, this is what i wanted my 1:1 truck i own now to look like. Including the green/black zebra striped interior i was aiming for.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

hey bro Where you from ? your dads car look like 1 have seen at many local shows and it looks like its setting at Bratel hall In KCMO! 

and your ranger looks good !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

those look like florida or tennesee tags.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks for the comments guys, this forum kix soo much ass!

naw, the car was originally bought in NC last year when my dad went to a goodguys Car show ( traded his mint 1999 Lightning with less than 10,000 miles on it, for it). 

heres another shot of whats sitting right next to his 57.... a 1963 ford galaxie convertible 500XL, red with black top 390 auto. he has changed the wheels on it since this pic ( it has a set of 16" torque thrust II's on it now), the truck to the right of it is my brothers 68 ranger that hes been building on for nearly 15 years now.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

is that a lindberg sonoma ... i am about to break down and buy another kit ...

no body will sell me thier cab !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah its a lindberg with the different grille insert...


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 21 2006, 05:33 AM~5815153
> *Hello JakeFoogle welcome to LIL
> *


Thats not jake Fogle. Its Slammd72Chevy


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yall can call me *B* for short...

i have a few more pics of the Sonoma here for your N-joyment!

i cut open the hood & gave the monterous engine some breathers, 2 4BBL's, off with the hood, built a custom piece on the font for it...


















heres my fav. pic so far!

































i also built a lower framerail that will house either an airtank or NOS bottle...havent decided yet.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

nice man good work :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah that's some very nice work so far B.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks guys, im feelin more & more welcome here each and every day!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Sonoma is lookin good!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

You've got some talent with those mods. Nice werk homie! :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks for the props bro, took awhile to get this good.... :biggrin:


----------

